# What happened too the Church after 70 A.D.



## Oak-flat Hunter (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.biblestudy.org/basicart/what-did-early-church-believe-preach-after-death-of-jesus.html interesting read......


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 11, 2011)

The author of that article was a member of Herbert W. Armstrong's Worldwide Church of God.  They have lots of "interesting" beliefs, including Sabbath-keeping.  They were generally regarded as a cult.  Several years ago, however, the church leadership renounced most of Armstrong's teaching as heresy.  Not all church members agreed with that, and many split off into separate groups.  The author of the article you posted is a member of one of those groups.

What happened to the church after AD 70?  It got bigger.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 12, 2011)

centerpin fan said:


> The author of that article was a member of Herbert W. Armstrong's Worldwide Church of God.  They have lots of "interesting" beliefs, including Sabbath-keeping.  They were generally regarded as a cult.  Several years ago, however, the church leadership renounced most of Armstrong's teaching as heresy.  Not all church members agreed with that, and many split off into separate groups.  The author of the article you posted is a member of one of those groups.
> 
> What happened to the church after AD 70?  It got bigger.



You're the man CP!


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 12, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> You're the man CP!



Aw, shucks.


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 13, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> You're the man CP!


 ..x2


----------



## Madman (Dec 13, 2011)

It is interesting how the author begins by blasting the Church Fathers and other “uninspired men” who lived within a few hundred years of Christ, some were even taught by the disciples and apostles, themselves, and then continues by quoting 20th century “scholars”.


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 13, 2011)

centerpin fan said:


> Aw, shucks.


 
... like the lion in Wizrd of Oz.  Too funny


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Dec 14, 2011)

That church history survey was a COMPLETE JOKE. Their is no way possible that anyone can study church history and not point out that the overwhelming, dominating conflicts of doctrine were about who Jesus was. Was he God or not. I can rightfully assume that the aurthor is trinitarian because he chose to overlook this. I'l say it for him. There was nothing resembling the trinitarian doctrine until late 2nd century. Even then, it was devided with most of those early church fathers writings clearly not supporting the trinitarian viewpoint of today. Only after Constantine did they suppress the Arians viewpoint which later regained it strength as many who signed the Nicene creed repented. Finally, sometime around 381, the new creed included the Holy Spirit as coequal. So, check it out for yourself. If you chose to still believe in the trinity, then that is great, but to see so many blindly believe that it has always been the belief of the early church, well that don't seem right. And for those who have studied this, you know I'm right. But I suspect I'll get lots of responses from those who think they know what they are talking about, blindly, without any foundation to stand on, but will simply fight for their traditions.


----------



## Huntinfool (Dec 15, 2011)

I continue to be astounded by how you reject so much of Christian belief as "made up" or "blind following of man" and still somehow claim Christ as savior through all of that.


----------

